# How do you store hand saws?



## Marti (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been looking through rack plans and keep thinking there must be something a little more simple and space saving also. Nothing I've found handles all types of saws, just the big ones with wood handles. What about the smaller ones like coping saws? Right now, our saws are still in the shed hanging on long hooks on pegboard.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

What could be simpler than a long hook on pegboard? That's what I use.

joe


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have long hooks on peg board and long nails in studs... that's about all it takes unless you want to get really fancy....


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I attach mine to a magnetic strip. Soon I will be doing something more permanent, and hanging them on their 'negative' handles.


----------

